# Gérard Depardieu Eklig! Er hat ins Flugzeug gemacht!



## Mandalorianer (17 Aug. 2011)

*Gérard Depardieu Eklig! Er hat ins Flugzeug gemacht!​*
Ekel-Attacke! Gérard Depardieu sorgte auf einem Linienflug für Entsetzen: Kurz nach dem Start urinierte der offenbar alkoholisierte Schauspieler ungeniert mitten in den Gang des Flugzeugs. ​

Was ist nur in Gérard Depardieu gefahren? Die mehr als hundert Passagiere eines Fluges von Paris nach Dublin trauten ihren Augen wohl kaum und verfolgten fassungslos, was sich am Dienstagabend kurz nach dem Start an Bord abspielte. Denn es war eine Szene wie aus einem schlechten Film! In der Hauptrolle: Gérard Depardieu (62). Und der lieferte eine eklige Darbietung, die seine Mitreisenden so schnell nicht vergessen werden.

Kaum hatte sich die Maschine in Bewegung gesetzt, verließ der französische Leinwandstar seinen Platz und sagte: „Ich will pinkeln, ich will pinkeln“, wie der Radiosender „Europe 1“ berichtet. Der Aufforderung einer Stewardess, noch eine Viertelstunde zu warten, bis das Flugzeug in der Luft sei, wollte oder konnte der 62-Jährige nicht nachkommen.

„Ich kann nicht mehr“, sagte der augenscheinlich angetrunkene Depardieu dem Bericht zufolge, um seinen Worten anschließend gleich Taten folgen zu lassen. „Und dann ist er aufgestanden und hat auf den Boden gemacht“, wird eine Augenzeugin zitiert, die weiter berichtet: „Keiner sagte ein Wort. Alles ist höflich abgelaufen, würde ich sagen.“

Nachdem sich der Schauspieler entleert hatte, kehrte er auf seinen Platz zurück. Anschließend sei das Flugzeug auf seine Parkposition zurückgekehrt, um gereinigt zu werden. Der Aussetzer von Gérard Depardieu sorgte insgesamt für eine Verspätung von zwei Stunden – und wohl nicht bei allen Mitreisenden für Verständnis. 

*Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## jupp24 (18 Aug. 2011)

Was blieb ihm denn übrig, sollte er in Hose pinkeln und mit nasser Hose bis Dublin im Sitz vor sich her müffeln?
Das er warten sollte liegt wohl daran, das der Toiletteninhalt nicht in ein Behälter gesammelt wird, sondern wie auch bei der Bahn, teilweise sofort Außenbords abfließt. 
So oder so die Schlagzeilen sind ihm sicher. 
Nicht das die Sache in Ordnung ist, aber als alter Mann weiß ich das es ein Problem im Alter mit dem Wasser halten sein kann.
Es mag für die Jüngeren spaßig sein, aber auch Ihr könnt alt werden


----------



## Punisher (18 Aug. 2011)

Zieht den Schwachsinnigen endlich aus dem Verkehr


----------



## comatron (18 Aug. 2011)

Wer muss, der muss.


----------



## Franky70 (20 Aug. 2011)

jupp24 schrieb:


> Was blieb ihm denn übrig, sollte er in Hose pinkeln und mit nasser Hose bis Dublin im Sitz vor sich her müffeln?
> Das er warten sollte liegt wohl daran, das der Toiletteninhalt nicht in ein Behälter gesammelt wird, sondern wie auch bei der Bahn, teilweise sofort Außenbords abfließt.
> So oder so die Schlagzeilen sind ihm sicher.
> Nicht das die Sache in Ordnung ist, aber als alter Mann weiß ich das es ein Problem im Alter mit dem Wasser halten sein kann.
> Es mag für die Jüngeren spaßig sein, aber auch Ihr könnt alt werden


Er hätte um eine Flasche oder ein anderes Behältnis bitten können...einfach so in den Gang zu pinkeln, geht gar nicht.
Das kann sich vielleicht Obelix in seinem Dorf erlauben......aber wie ein Arbeitskollege von mir heute so schön sagte:
"Wäre ich mit meinem Sohn da gesessen und er hätte es vor unseren Augen gemacht, hätte ich ihm eine in die Fresse gehauen".  
Gewisse zivilisierte Verhaltensweisen gelten auch für Promis, ob nun besoffen oder nicht.
Aber er hat sich wohl entschuldigt, es tue ihm Leid...ok, Schwamm drüber und aufwischen...


----------

